# CKC obedience rule changes, 2012



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

As some of you may know, the CKC has decided to implement numerous OB rule changes, effective Jan 1 2012. This hasn't been set in stone .. yet, .. but is fully expected to pass without opposition or further delay.

There are many changes, but the most prominent ones are as follows:

Novice SFE will now be performed off-leash.

Novice Intermediate will no longer have an honour excercise.

Open "B" will vary the order of the excercises.

Utility will be split into two classes "A", and "B". The "B" class will vary the order of the excercises. Scent articles with any number will now be acceptable, as opposed to the previous requirement of being numbered 1 through 6.

In addition, there are some amendments / deletions to the wording regarding whether 'trainers' are eligible in certain classes etc., clarification of definitions regarding venues and show precincts etc., use of certain collars within those venues etc., stewards will not touch scent articles, dumbells or articles will not be left on table but rather will be given to steward upon entry to ring, and must be removed from stewards table immediately upon exit from ring, .... etc etc ..... There are other changes that I'm probably overlooking at the moment, relatively minor in nature, that will be implemented as well. 

Most of these changes will bring the new CKC format much closer in line to the current AKC format, with some slight differences remaining. ie: seek back rather than directed retrieve, duration of stays, etc.

New rule books will be available on Dec 1, I believe. Information will also be available via CKC website as of Dec 1. The amendments are waiting for final approval by the board, but all changes are fully expected to pass. 

All in all, I believe the changes are for the better, at least from my own personal perpective, I'm looking forward to them. Also looking forward to the side-benefit of seeing more AKC competitors making the journey into Canada for CKC titles , maybe even achieving the highly-coveted Canadian GMOTCh .... hopefully. 



Best of luck to everyone, under the new rules.


----------



## ~Flying Coolie~ (Oct 22, 2011)

I had heard... they had implemented the rule that dogs are allowed to wear sweaters/coats while doing obedience... Have you heard this???


----------



## Dekka (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't do CKC but NAMBR (or at least I did when I wasn't a poor student lol) I hope NAMBR follows through. We already had the off leash SFE. But changing up the order of open might help when I eventually go back to get the one leg we need lol. I have a JRT who brings the dumbell back just fine after RotF, but knows its going away after the RotH. He loves retrieving (which is funny he showed zero interested till I trained him, specifically for obedience). Even though in correction matches I have varied what we do, he still tried handing the dumbell to different people... the judge, the ring steward after the RofH. I think the changes are good.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

~Flying ******~ said:


> I had heard... they had implemented the rule that dogs are allowed to wear sweaters/coats while doing obedience... Have you heard this???


Ya, I don't really know what's up with that one. Not my most favourite change. I suspect it has to do with short-coated breeds (Chinese Crested etc) during the stays. My understanding was that the council members had to make compromises to suit competitors nation-wide, in all climates, so maybe that's it. However, I feel it may give some an unfair advantage (ie: thundershirts), which would be somewhat the same as doping your dog IMO. Whatever. 

.... I did hear that no 'advertising' or brand symbols etc will be permitted; plain shirts / sweaters only.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Dekka said:


> I don't do CKC but NAMBR (or at least I did when I wasn't a poor student lol) I hope NAMBR follows through. We already had the off leash SFE. But changing up the order of open might help when I eventually go back to get the one leg we need lol. I have a JRT who brings the dumbell back just fine after RotF, but knows its going away after the RotH. He loves retrieving (which is funny he showed zero interested till I trained him, specifically for obedience). Even though in correction matches I have varied what we do, he still tried handing the dumbell to different people... the judge, the ring steward after the RofH. I think the changes are good.


Well, there's one team who can likely benefit from the changes . I don't know whether you fit the entry requirements of the "A" class, but you might want to consider entering the "B" class regardless, as the "A" class order remains unchanged. 

Best of luck getting your third leg.


----------



## Dekka (Mar 20, 2010)

I started obedience in B lol. I have never in my life got to be in an A stream anything. I started teaching family dog classes for the local obedience club while waiting for my dog to be old enough (NAMBR its a year) so into B I went. 

Thanks. I haven't competed in obedience in years... All my entry money seems to go to agility, terrier trials, rally and racing in that order. I hope to get back to it. My thought is obedience isn't that hard on the dog and might be a good sport to dabble in when the dogs get older.

I heard they were changing the Otch requirements. Is that true?


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Dekka said:


> I heard they were changing the Otch requirements. Is that true?


... trying to recall, but to the best of my recollection, no. Not as far as 'requirements'. However something does stick out in my mind regarding OTCh dogs being able to compete in Novice "C".

Could be though. Maybe someone else with the inside track can answer.


----------

